# Tic Tracer recall



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Important safety notice for Amprobe Tic Tracers
http://www.amprobe.com/ticrecall/index.html


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

seems to be a lot of recalls lately on test equipment. makes me a little worried


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> seems to be a lot of recalls lately on test equipment. makes me a little worried


There were at least 3 or 4 threads started regarding the Fluke one maybe more. 

I'm just finding it curious just how many products across the board have been suffering from recalls the last year or two.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I didn't know amprobe made one.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice info Zog, but it looks like something for medium voltage guys.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> I didn't know amprobe made one.


They bought out Tif a few years back, this is the one the only real "tic tracer" everything else that gets called a "tic tracer" is something else.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Zog said:


> They bought out Tif a few years back, this is the one the only real "tic tracer" everything else that gets called a "tic tracer" is something else.


 I have never heard them called a tick except for here and MH, around here everyone calls them a hotstick. Regional thing I guess.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I justed wanted to say Thanks Zog, I got my replacement 300 HV in the mail today. I never had problems out of my other one, but better safe than sorry. Again, thanks I didn't know until you posted this.


----------

